# NSW: Port Hacking - 1 Cast Does Matter



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Finally, I had started my fishing activity. I went back to my comfort zone Grays Point and Gymea Bay. I wish this year I can try something else. Anyway, it is no harm to warm up with Bream. It was a 5 hours trip casting 97 times. I caught 11 fishes. It is roughly 9:1 ratio. Anyway, the first cast of the day does matter! Should I had a crystal ball, I would pack up my rod just enjoying cruising Port Hacking!

Cheers
Darwin


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi Darwin

What did you catch the luderick on? First time I have seen you get them.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Hi Darwin
> 
> What did you catch the luderick on? First time I have seen you get them.


Same bait - prawn!


----------



## Herbsman (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Darwin,
Where do you launch your yak?
Nice spot and nice catch.

Thanks in advance
Herbsman


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

I launch from Grays Point. It has good facility such as BBQ, toilet, water, boat ramp, sandy beach & free parking.


----------



## Herbsman (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Darwin,

Thanks for the reply will definitely try that spot soon.

Cheers


----------



## yellowprowler (Aug 27, 2014)

Some nice bream there mate.Thanks for sharing


----------

